# Jack or Cripple?



## TNTRenovate

What do you call it a jack stud or cripple stud?


----------



## Kent Whitten

where's trimmer? :laughing:

Yer gonna get answers all over the place and none are really wrong.


----------



## Brutus

They are two different things....

:blink:

jack stud underneath a header
cripple stud goes to a window or door sill...

I declare shenenigans on this poll ...


----------



## festerized

A jack stud is typically under a rafter 
A cripple is over a header that fills in the area above a dropped header in a 9’ wall
This is at least how I look at it


----------



## Kent Whitten

Brutus said:


> They are two different things....
> 
> :blink:
> 
> jack stud or king stud underneath a header
> cripple stud goes to a window or door sill...


See...here's where it gets all mixed up. King means the tallest one, so it would be the full length, not under the header. At least that is what I was taught.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Maybe you should draw a pic and point to the one you're talkin about:blink:


----------



## festerized

KentWhitten said:


> See...here's where it gets all mixed up. King means the tallest one, so it would be the full length, not under the header. At least that is what I was taught.


I agree kings are always full in length, King stud is the full stud next to header, the liner is next to it that supports the header.

Then what is a king rafter?
I call the rafter that buts the end of the ridge for hips a king rafter, why because we don’t subtract the thickness of the ridge as we do with common rafters


----------



## Jaws

King is tallest, then trimmer or jack stud, cripple goes above below windows and doors. Atleast how I was taught. Tends to be different crew to crew


----------



## Brutus

KentWhitten said:


> See...here's where it gets all mixed up. King means the tallest one, so it would be the full length, not under the header. At least that is what I was taught.


I tired, Kent. I didn't mean king at all. I don't know why I put that there. This looks like bed time after I edit that post again.... :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten

Brutus said:


> I tired, Kent. I didn't mean king at all. I don't know why I put that there. This looks like bed time after I edit that post again.... :laughing:


Nights getting longer for us. Hell, you're just a stones throw from me. They callin' for snow later this week. WTF is up with that? :laughing:


----------



## world llc

jack- under header
king- full length outside header (double if opening over 8')
cripple- fill in above header (or below window)


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

:laughing:
Here I used sketch up 8 for this one:blink:


----------



## festerized

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :laughing:
> Here I used sketch up 8 for this one:blink:


Some pretty crafty art work, but you forgot the header cap. Or are filling in with plywood?
What size opening is that? I’m guessing under 5’? otherwise you would have a double liner and double sill


----------



## SAW.co

JACK, CRIPPLE, KING.

Sounds like a possible straight to me:clap:


----------



## world llc

SAW.co said:


> JACK, CRIPPLE, KING.
> 
> Sounds like a possible straight to me:clap:


the queen got lippy:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Diamond D.

I'm with DWB's sketch...

Except, I call the "trimmer", a "jack".

So, with that said...
I could not vote, on the poll, with those choices.

D.


----------



## TNTRenovate

DWB is calling it a trimmer. I grew up calling it a jack stud. My foreman corrected me and said on real job sites it's called a cripple. I had never heard it called a cripple before. A cripple fills in above the header. The King runs from top to bottom plate and a jack supports the header.

I know that it is a controversial subject, but I had to see what others had to say!

Thanks for all the feedback...keep it coming.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Hey TNT trying to have a poll and nobodys voting:blink:


----------



## griz

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :laughing:
> Here I used sketch up 8 for this one:blink:


That's pretty much how it goes out here...:thumbsup:

When did you go to Architect School?...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TNTSERVICES said:


> DWB is calling it a trimmer. I grew up calling it a jack stud. My foreman corrected me and said on real job sites it's called a cripple. I had never heard it called a cripple before. A cripple fills in above the header. The King runs from top to bottom plate and a jack supports the header.
> 
> I know that it is a controversial subject, but I had to see what others had to say!
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback...keep it coming.


I have worked with guys that called it a Jack but then you got to wonder where the Jill is at:blink:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have worked with guys that called it a Jack but then you got to wonder where the Jill is at:blink:


She's walkin' down the hill with $2.50....Ohhh!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Splinter hands

You do that drawing wits crayons?:laughing: That is what I call them too but alternate with trimmer or jack, just depends on the day what I call it, and it keeps everyone confused except me "alternating trimmer and jack" so that's always fun too.:whistling


----------



## Joe Carola

A jack is what we call going underneath a header. When I first started framing we called them liners. Cripples are what we call above a window/door header in any wall taller than a 8' wall.


----------



## griz

Joe Carola said:


> ... When I first started framing we called them *liners*.... .


Only thing I know of called a "liner" is a really fast sorta car going down a drag strip...

Really depends on what neck of the woods one is from:thumbsup:


----------



## world llc

griz said:


> Only thing I know of called a "liner" is a really fast sorta car going down a drag strip...
> 
> Really depends on what neck of the woods one is from:thumbsup:


my father refers to them as liners aswell... he is an old union guy, maybe something to do with it? he also refers to thinset as L&M...


----------



## jlyons

i am with DWB and his fancy art work there.


----------



## moorewarner

jawtrs said:


> King is tallest, then trimmer or jack stud, cripple goes above below windows and doors. Atleast how I was taught. Tends to be different crew to crew


This is exactly how I was taught, Jacks and trimmers interchangeable but one of these diagrams has jacks and cripples interchangeable.

Where is a Master Carpenter when you need one? :whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate

I guess I should have been more specific. I am just looking at what you would call it if you were on a job site, not what the technical term would be. In all the publications that I have found it is called a Jack Stud.

When I hired my foreman he had a few years on a framing crew. I have never had the privilege of serving on a framing crew, but have been around framing and framers for a long time. We were installing a header and I said to cut the jacks at such and such and he kinda looked at me funny and said what's a jack stud? I explained it, and he said "you mean a cripple stud." I explained that I meant what I said, and he responded that it was not called a Jack Stud on any job site he had ever worked.

So the question is, what do you call it?

Thanks for all the responses. it has been entertaining.

Rob


----------



## WildWill

I have to ask, if he calls the jack,liner,trimmers....cripples, what does he call the cripples?

BTW, I call them any one of the above, except for cripples.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

They are even called the same over in the UK. King is the full length stud, jack is the header support stud and cripples are the smaller studs. Every documentation and book I have also show them that way. Not one says the cripple is the jack stud but I have seen a couple online that way. I guess they messed them ones up.


----------



## Warren

So what does everyone call the wall partition members?

We call them backers, but I have heard partitions and PT's.

Does anybody still call the drywall nailers lath catchers? We still do, and I have yet to see anyone nail any lath to one.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

We like to call em wall channels or partitions,,,,Or we sometimes just call em Dakine:clap:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Warren said:


> So what does everyone call the wall partition members?
> 
> We call them backers, but I have heard partitions and PT's.
> 
> Does anybody still call the drywall nailers lath catchers? We still do, and I have yet to see anyone nail any lath to one.


Get your own thread Hijacker! :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

WildWill said:


> I have to ask, if he calls the jack,liner,trimmers....cripples, what does he call the cripples?
> 
> BTW, I call them any one of the above, except for cripples.


Cripples...I know it's confusing. We were framing out the other addition on the house today and he finally started calling them jacks. Win for the good guys!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TNTSERVICES said:


> Get your own thread Hijacker! :laughing:


:laughing::clap::laughing:


----------



## mbryan

Wouldn't the king stud be the guy issuing the paycheck? The cripple should be self explanatory....


----------



## Brutus

Warren said:


> So what does everyone call the wall partition members?
> 
> We call them backers, but I have heard partitions and PT's.
> 
> Does anybody still call the drywall nailers lath catchers? We still do, and I have yet to see anyone nail any lath to one.


we call them backers. or partition backers.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Warren said:


> So what does everyone call the wall partition members?
> 
> We call them backers, but I have heard partitions and PT's.
> 
> Does anybody still call the drywall nailers lath catchers? We still do, and I have yet to see anyone nail any lath to one.


backers, nailers, channels...never heard lath catcher, but it makes sense. I could go with the flow on that.

I've always called them trimmers, but I know that jack is also used. But not cripple. 

I've always called the short pieces below the sill and above the header cripples 

or 

crips 

or 

bottom crips and top crips 

or

header crips and sill crips

all interchangeable. But never heard cripple used for the supporting member of a header.


----------



## griz

Warren said:


> So what does everyone call the wall partition members?
> 
> We call them backers, but I have heard partitions and PT's.
> 
> Does anybody still call the drywall nailers lath catchers? We still do, and I have yet to see anyone nail any lath to one.


Partitions or Channels.:thumbsup:

Never heard drywall backing called a lath catcher.


----------



## Warren

griz said:


> Partitions or Channels.:thumbsup:
> 
> Never heard drywall backing called a lath catcher.


I figured you old guys would be the most likely to refer to them that way. Maybe its a regional thing.


----------

